# Metabo Elektra Beckum TKHS 315 Table saw fence problem



## diviy (11 Apr 2017)

I have been given a Metabo Elektra Beckum TKHS 315 Table saw .
But the saw only has a small half length fence .
So any idea on fitting a better fence so I can make a cross cut jig to fit it 

Cheers Gerry


----------



## Noel (15 Apr 2017)

Hi Gerry, your TS is marketed as a "Site Saw" but imagine it can be used with some accuracy with a little work.
The table has no slots so if you build a cross cut sled it might be possible to run it from the sides but please ensure that the blade is parallel to the table edges. Running a sled from the fence is possible as you mentioned but difficult to re-position once the fence has been moved. I guess you could use a couple of lengths of wood to position the fence from the blade in order to maintain the kerf on the sled.
Regarding the short fence some folk see a short fence as a safety aid- once the timber is past the blade there is less pressure on the wood. Personally I prefer a full length fence. You could attach a length of hardwood, stout ply or ideally some extruded aluminium to lengthen the fence.


----------

